# Waiting to buy



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

We decided to wait to buy a place, because we weren't sure where we wanted to settle. It was a good thing, because we are struggling with the language and now aren't sure we want to stay. I keep meeting people who just bought right away and weren't worried about whether they would like it a lot. But then, I've met a lot who are thinking about leaving.


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Where are you living at present?


----------

